# insurance renewal price .......



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Well well well, 

Looks like I'll be leaving Admiral and keeping the car for another year.

£491 with a £95 excess. Think I'll struggle to beat that.


----------



## PeterB (Jun 15, 2014)

Seems pretty good, think most people would be happy with that.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

PeterB said:


> Seems pretty good, think most people would be happy with that.


As long as the car and driver are actually insured in the event of a claim.


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

If I were you I would still shop around. Last year I was going to stay with Aviva then I rang Keith Michaels. They beat my premium by £95. 
I would say shop around. Ring as many brokers as you can and check Keith Michaels website out. 
www.keithmichaels.co.uk


----------

